# Fights in the gym ?



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

was in the gym earlier all was going well I was on the treadmill. Saw a kid bout 18 on the bench lifting a lot for his size, (was bout 13 stone) Wouldn't of noticed but was right in front of the treadmill.

He did 2 sets then sat up. Was a massive bloke doing heavy squats as well so nearly all the big plates where being used.

Another lad (bout 17 stone)came over and started taking one of the plates off the barbell :S.

The lad said "err I'm using that"

The other lad said "tough **** I'm in a rush"

Other lad said to the pt. he's taking my weights mid set are you gonna sort this pr**k out.

Pt just walked past pretending not to hear.

Smaller lad said "look just put it back and fk off"

Amazingly he walked round the other side started undoing the bit that locks the weights on from the other side.

Whole gym was watching At this point. Smaller lad walked up boom upper cutted him was Fking brutal. Big lad went down and Lad went to

Jump on top of him

When 3 pts "suddenly noticed" and kicked him out.

We have a anonymous box for feedback for managers to read so I wrote down exactly what I saw and put it in the box. Was no reason for staff not to intervene before it escalated.

Shocked me iv never seen any problems in any gym iv ever been in.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

FairPlay to the lad

Never under estimate the 'smaller' bloke!

Size doesn't mean anything if you can't spot a right hook coming!


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

What a diick!! If he was in a rush tough! Not the lads fault!!

Was it the "victim" they outed or the big guy??

Damn right out of order!


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Hotdog147 said:


> FairPlay to the lad


Saw it coming tbh was far to laid back / confidence considering the size difference.

If someone 4 stone bigger than me did that I'd **** myself

Dragged the smaller guy off the big guy and kicked him out. I enquired on way out got told it was cause he threw the first punch. That's when I wrote what happened in the box for the managers


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

The lad sounds like a dude to me, fair fcuking play and i would of pi$$ed myself laughing at the floored cnut


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

There's not many things I love more than seeing a bully get what they deserve. Fair play to the lad, and to you for putting in a comment afterwards. Bigger lad should be banned.


----------



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

It's always nice when a**holes get what they deserve :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2013)

Now, go and steal us the CCTV footage h34r: :thumb:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

This kid needs reps


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Jd123 said:


> Now, go and steal us the CCTV footage h34r: :thumb:


Would pay for the CCTV video was hilarious


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Haha good stuff, did the big guy get back up while the young un was still there?


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Just goes to show size means Fvck all. Pr1ck deserved a smack.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Yeah what happened after? Big lad get up and go or?....


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Sounds like you need to find another gym if there isnt enough plates for 3 people to train.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

I`ll have whatever the small guys been taking.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> Yeah what happened after? Big lad get up and go or?....


bet he was slightly embarrassed


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

legend, without sounding like a cnut. there have been plenty of situations where people have mocked me/said things passed the point of respect and forgiving when i hadnt deserved it, whether it be to take the ****, being the big man or racial etc and ive done nothing. wish i had the confidence to introduce them to my fist but i wouldnt know how to.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

kingdale said:


> bet he was slightly embarrassed


He needs linking to this........!


----------



## nellsuk (Dec 18, 2010)

Theres a Virgin Active in staines that has similar problems like that. A lot of gypsies have joined recently and they're causing havock in the place. PTs and staff say nothing to them, but if one of the members has the nerve to stand up for themselves and say anything to them, the members are repremanded and have been banned for a week!! Used to go there every now and then for a session when my gym is closed, but not worth the aggro now.

Neil


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> He needs linking to this........!


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Hotdog147 said:


> Yeah what happened after? Big lad get up and go or?....


Big lad stayed down till other one had been kicked out got up spent AGES cleaning himself up, grabbed a drink then stormed out the door a whole 10 minutes after the other one had driven off, loudly stating he was gonna sort the **** out.

Trryinh to save face I imagine


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

nellsuk said:


> Theres a Virgin Active in staines that has similar problems like that. A lot of gypsies have joined recently and they're causing havock in the place. PTs and staff say nothing to them, but if one of the members has the nerve to stand up for themselves and say anything to them, the members are repremanded and have been banned for a week!! Used to go there every now and then for a session when my gym is closed, but not worth the aggro now.
> 
> Neil


staines................ that will be why lol


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Took weights off another gym user when they were using them? Deserves a square boot in the baws!! What a [email protected]!

Iv shared some polite words with people in the gym for dropping DBs too close to my feet but never been part of or saw and actual fight. Either that or iv been too busy with my own sh1t and missed the fun


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Only on UK-M is a 13 stone guy referred to as the small guy.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good on him. I fcuking hate idiots in the gym.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

oi i may be 5,2 but your barking up the wrong tree....


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

L11 said:


> Only on UK-M is a 13 stone guy referred to as the small guy.


I say small guy but he's bigger than me rofl


----------



## jMirin (Mar 22, 2013)

I hate gym idiots, why would you take plates off when someone's using them ffs.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cant put muscles on your chin ! Maybe matey will start treating people with a bit more respect from now on !


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Top bully bashing! Piss take that no one said anything to the bigger lad. Should of been taken care of.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> Cant put muscles on your chin ! Maybe matey will start treating people with a bit more respect from now on !


haha, thats what growths for.

View attachment 114888


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

@dusher dayummmm you gotta naughty looking back you bastard


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

sckeane said:


> @dusher dayummmm you gotta naughty looking back you bastard


nohomo? mg:


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

sckeane said:


> @dusher dayummmm you gotta naughty looking back you bastard


Haha, cheers! Fav body part to train.



anabolik said:


> nohomo? mg:


Ha hope so!


----------



## Nolan43289 (Mar 23, 2013)

LOL. It's like the David and Goliath story. Never mess with the smaller guy with the bigger heart, except in this case the little guy had the quicker fist. Hahaha.

Serves the big guy. Learn some manners.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

How childish. Use your words people!


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> How childish. Use your words people!


Not that I advocate just smashing someone in the face, but in fairness he said he was using it and told staff, words had failed


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> How childish. Use your words people!


But what when words don't work?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> How childish. Use your words people!





dusher said:


> But what when words don't work?


This. Sometimes words don't work, especially with bullies who enjoy pushing people around and never get any repercussions


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Then use other words. It's very easy for violence to beget violence and for you to end up as the bully.

We had a little tit in my gym, who was on way too much gear for an 18 year old and thought he was God. I noticed he was pushing other trainers around and intimidating the smaller guys. He always wears a muscle top. Frankly it was intimidating the ladies in the gym. So one day when he was being particularly obnoxious I simply told him, loudly, that:

his nipples weren't all that, he had backacne and that having a purpled, pimply twit in the gym was making all the women laugh so much they couldn't concentrate on their workouts.

He's not worn a muscle top since...and the bullying stopped.

Cruel but effective with no punches thrown, and the ladies are happy to train again at peak times.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> Then use other words.


that isnt always going to work though is it


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Then use other words. It's very easy for violence to beget violence and for you to end up as the bully.
> 
> We had a little tit in my gym, who was on way too much gear for an 18 year old and thought he was God. I noticed he was pushing other trainers around and intimidating the smaller guys. He always wears a muscle top. Frankly it was intimidating the ladies in the gym. So one day when he was being particularly obnoxious I simply told him, loudly, that:
> 
> ...


And would u of done that if u was your size and a man ?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

kingdale said:


> that isnt always going to work though is it


So what did the violence in the gym actually achieve? Hmm? Cause reading this thread it looks like the smaller guy who was being bullied got banned cause he threw the first punch. The bully is still free to train there.

So doesn't really look like it worked now does it?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

gycraig said:


> And would u of done that if u was your size and a man ?


Then I'd know that I wasn't stupid enough to throw the first punch. I'd have accosted that PT in a very loud voice and pointed out that gym etiquette, i.e rules, were being abused and made a fuss. Got a lot of attention on the whole situation. When people get called out and embarrassed they do tend to back down. If he hadn't he would have shown up what a tit he was and I'd have still won.


----------



## delta_prime (Feb 6, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> Then I'd know that I wasn't stupid enough to throw the first punch. I'd have accosted that PT in a very loud voice and pointed out that gym etiquette, i.e rules, were being abused and made a fuss. Got a lot of attention on the whole situation. When people get called out and embarrassed they do tend to back down. If he hadn't he would have shown up what a tit he was and I'd have still won.


Yes, but some bullies only respond to violence, which is a shame but sometimes it's the only way to bring em down a few notches. I know a guy who's about 18st, used to walk around with a chip on his shoulder, and would always take the p**s out of anyone who didn't conform to the norm, that was until he pushed one lad too far, and got chinned, light out, now you see him, and he's like one of the nicest, and most polite guys around, apparently he found "religion".


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> So what did the violence in the gym actually achieve? Hmm? Cause reading this thread it looks like the smaller guy who was being bullied got banned cause he threw the first punch. The bully is still free to train there.
> 
> So doesn't really look like it worked now does it?


well he wont get pushed around by him again so yeah it sorta did. Also because something doesnt work in 1 situation doesnt mean it will never work.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

kingdale said:


> well he wont get pushed around by him again so yeah it sorta did. Also because something doesnt work in 1 situation doesnt mean it will never work.


Yeah, but he's still banned from the gym. So really he lost.


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Ah well it seems Gym bunny is just a better person than us lot eh?:/


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> Then use other words. It's very easy for violence to beget violence and for you to end up as the bully.
> 
> We had a little tit in my gym, who was on way too much gear for an 18 year old and thought he was God. I noticed he was pushing other trainers around and intimidating the smaller guys. He always wears a muscle top. Frankly it was intimidating the ladies in the gym. So one day when he was being particularly obnoxious I simply told him, loudly, that:
> 
> ...


That's a difficult one, I think i'd rather be thumped than humiliated to be honest


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Really don't think that would of worked if you were a bloke you would of ended up with dumbell wrapped around your head.

Men generally play by different set of rules.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I would have helped him take the weights off my bar but make the cvnt catch em all


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> Yeah, but he's still banned from the gym. So really he lost.


Lost what? Just has to find another gym no big deal. There will be legends spoken of him and he will be made a hero.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

To be honest l had witnessed it the big lad would have been putting the weights back on as l would have intervened, rightly or wrongly.

Hate people who think they can push other people around..


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Gotta hate massive guys who are just complete co*c*ks. Likely 17 stone man wouldn't have took a 21 stone guys weights. Hope he got a broken jaw from the hook


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Freeby0 said:


> Ah well it seems Gym bunny is just a better person than us lot eh?:/


She's not better. She just lives in LaLa Land where it's always sunny, the rivers are made of lemonade, the clouds are made of candyfloss, there are talking bunnies and people smile, sh*t diamonds and say "Hello, I love you" whenever they see you.

In other words - Doesn't have a f*cking clue and lives in a dream world.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The Cheese said:


> She's not better. She just lives in LaLa Land where it's always sunny, the rivers are made of lemonade, the clouds are made of candyfloss, there are talking bunnies and people smile, sh*t diamonds and say "Hello, I love you" whenever they see you.
> 
> In other words - Doesn't have a f*cking clue and lives in a dream world.


Why ?

Becuase she doesnt see things the way you do ?

We all do things differently mate and it doesnt make any of us better than others, it certainly doesnt justify insulting her.

Some men actually prefer to communicate with words rather than violence, when l was a doorman l did everything l could to be polite and get people to leave, ok at some point it broke down but not every time..

Open your eyes to other peoples opinions / methods and experiences and if you dont agree then so be it, doesnt make the other person wrong.


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

No excuse for fighting in the gym IMHO.

If you are so frustrated you cant communicate properly, go and talk to someone who can.

Mugs, the pair of them.


----------



## Ringspun (Mar 16, 2013)

Fair play to the guy. They say violence never solved anything, but sometimes a guy can't let himself be walked over. Justice. :thumbup1:


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Ringspun said:


> Fair play to the guy. They say violence never solved anything, but sometimes a guy can't let himself be walked over. Justice. :thumbup1:


^^


----------



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

Crazy. Can't say I've seen any fights in my gym, nor have I seen anyone have the audacity to blatantly take plates off a bar that someone is using!


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Milky said:


> Why ?
> 
> Becuase she doesnt see things the way you do ?


Honestly, mate, you going to tell me that there's not a single guy here who wouldn't have done exactly the same if they had the bottle?

Under normal circumstances, if we run across a bully, we're primed to fight or flight. Communication very rarely comes into it unless you're cornered and too weak to fight your way out.

That's not speculation or opinion. As males, we're genetically primed to act that way. Dates back to our caveman days which in the grand scheme of things, were only yesterday.

Then put yourself in the setting of a gym - probably one of the most testosterone fuelled environments that exists and diplomacy would probably be the last thing on any man's mind.

But that's not even the case here - according to the OP, the guy *did* try to sort it out verbally. But that failed and he took what was the only option open to him other than flight.

OK. Maybe I could have been a little bit gentler with my post but the fact remains, it's laughable to suggest that the guy did anything wrong or didn't do something that the vast majority here wouldn't have wanted to do ourselves when put in the same situation.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

AndyTee said:


> No excuse for fighting in the gym IMHO.
> 
> If you are so frustrated you cant communicate properly, go and talk to someone who can.
> 
> Mugs, the pair of them.


Would you say he would be more of a mug if he just stayed quiet and let him take his plates?

I would, and I'm pretty sure I'd sit and let him take them. Fair play to the guy for having huge bollocks


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The Cheese said:


> Honestly, mate, you going to tell me that there's not a single guy here who wouldn't have done exactly the same if they had the bottle?
> 
> Under normal circumstances, if we run across a bully, we're primed to fight or flight. Communication very rarely comes into it unless you're cornered and too weak to fight your way out.
> 
> ...


I am not saying for one second the kid was wrong to do what he did, l would have done it for him had l been there.

What l AM saying is we all deal with things differently, no one person is ever right or wrong in there approach, was l a sh*thouse to try and be nice to people to get them to leave my club with out trouble ? Some people thought so but they soon changed there minds, bottom line was tho 9 times out of 10 l got them to leave without getting blood on my shirt.

Were all different, you have to realise that.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Milky said:


> Were all different, you have to realise that.


The thing is, we're not. We like to think that we are (hey, we all want to be individuals) but at the end of the day we're just like any other animal and pretty predictable in the way we think and act.

I know 100% if I was a small guy and I took the plates of a big guy and then refused to give them back, I would get a slap. The only other outcome is that I would be put under such stress (probably with threats) I'd feel like I'd have no option to replace them. It would be that fight or flight option. And as we're primed for survival, I'd see sense, choose survival and give the plates back. Put you and I as the protagonists - you're the big guy, I'm the little one. Knowing a little bit about you, I know that you'd communicate first but if I was unco-operative, you'd eventually feel the need to give me a dig. Ironically, because of your survival mode, I'd have put you in a position where you'd have no choice - to choose flight would exhibit weakness on your part and you'd then be open to attack from elsewhere.

If the roles were reversed though, and I was the big guy taking your plates, then we're talking fight or flight on the part of the little guy - he's the one who's going to have to make the decision. He might choose to communicate and back down but that's '*only* because he's in survival mode. If the little guy thinks he can get away with it though - he's going to choose fight and show that he's not weak (just as the guy in the OP did).

What I took exception to and why my original post was harsh was because she sees this as being "childish". It's not. It's hard-wired into our brains. As human beings (and males) we're pretty one dimensional characters primed to act in specific ways.

If we weren't we simply couldn't survive as a social creature.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

The Cheese said:


> The thing is, we're not. .


stopped reading there.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Milky said:


> What l AM saying is we all deal with things differently, no one person is ever right or wrong in there approach, was l a sh*thouse to try and be nice to people to get them to leave my club with out trouble ? Some people thought so but they soon changed there minds, bottom line was tho 9 times out of 10 l got them to leave without getting blood on my shirt.


I've bounced as well but we're talking something a little different there.

When you bounce, you put up with a lot more crap simply because, again, that's what you're primed (trained) to do. The tables are turned with that example - you're a winner if you *don't* fight rather than if you do. But this is because it's a job. It's not natural behaviour.

Ironically, there's even some survival mode in there too though. You do a good job, get your customers out without violence, the gaff has a good reputation, they make money, you get paid. You do a bad job, smack a few people, bad reputation, place loses money, you're out of a job.

You use fight or flight to suit your survival mode.

Anyway, all psychological and pretty boring when you get down to it.

Certainly not as exciting as the guy in the OP tw*tting a bully. :lol:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

worst ive seen is some verbal in the gym


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Can't help but agree with Cheese on this one


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

Two guys in my gym started fighting in changing rooms while one had his pink cigar hanging out and the other just shorts...both ended out in the carpark when threats of stabbings and shootings followed..ones now locked up for gun running and the other attends gym as nowt happened.

All in a day at the David Lloyd lol


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Paisleylad said:


> Two guys in my gym started fighting in changing rooms while one had his pink cigar hanging out and the other just shorts...both ended out in the carpark when threats of stabbings and shootings followed..ones now locked up for gun running and the other attends gym as nowt happened.
> 
> All in a day at the David Lloyd lol


Took me a minute to work out what a pink cigar was :lol:


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

WilsonR6 said:


> Took me a minute to work out what a pink cigar was :lol:


Lol to be honest id seen a bigger clitoris... I know i shouldnt have been looking


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

I think the "smaller" guy did the right thing, he told the bigger one to put them back, told a member of staff who wasn't interested so he had to act.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

This story made me laugh and good on the little guy, the big lad totally disrespected him and got disciplined big time.

Ive not seen any fights in a gym but i was watching a bodybuilding show once and a few seats infront there was a guy wolf whistling at a figure competitor and saying rude stuff then I herd a voice shout that is my wife a few seats over and before I knew it 2 x 20+ stone blokes were climbing over chairs to get to each other "Was quite amusing lol"...

re the doorman comment, I too worked the doors for 12 years and back when I started it was all about face, you couldn't just stand there and let someone talk sh1t to you or you would look weak, It sounds barbaric nowadays but then we were fair, if you was good we would have the crack with you and a good time, If you was bad you got a slap, you would come back next week and apologise then come back in..

I stopped doing it in 2010 as there was too much red tape


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Had a few kids try a kick off with each other, just told em to take it outside or glove up in the boxing room. Standard procedure. Now I train in a gym with some well known gangsters and most are 18 stone plus, so no trouble really, johns place evolution.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Milky said:


> To be honest l had witnessed it the big lad would have been putting the weights back on as l would have intervened, rightly or wrongly.
> 
> Hate people who think they can push other people around..


was that ironic - or did you not realise what you said?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Would you say he would be more of a mug if he just stayed quiet and let him take his plates?
> 
> I would, and I'm pretty sure I'd sit and let him take them. Fair play to the guy for having huge bollocks


to be fair, I`m such a wuss I would have probably carried them over for him, spotted him then dried his back after his shower later.


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

Wilson, If he would have spoken to the PT he would have got his weights back and would still have membership.

If he wanted to discipline him he should of taken it outside.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

saxondale said:


> was that ironic - or did you not realise what you said?


I don't think that it's ironic.

Motive has a large part to play.

In the above, Milky's taking about being defensive rather than offensive - defending the smaller guy. "Pushing people around" tends to be offensive. He's talking about "Pushing back".


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

you dont know peoples history ext.......


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

AndyTee said:


> Wilson, If he would have spoken to the PT he would have got his weights back and would still have membership.


From the OP:



> Other lad said to the pt. he's taking my weights mid set are you gonna sort this pr**k out.
> 
> Pt just walked past pretending not to hear.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

The Cheese said:


> The thing is, we're not. We like to think that we are (hey, we all want to be individuals) but at the end of the day we're just like any other animal and pretty predictable in the way we think and act.


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

tbf you can't put the smaller guy down for his reaction, that fat lump tried to mug him off big time just going by size alone,

wasn't surprised when I read on to find the smaller guy put him on his ar$e!, was probably able to throw a good 6/7 punches easily before 1 attempt back


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

engllishboy said:


>


Your link doesn't work.

Mine does though:

http://phys.org/news186174216.html

I'll save you the trouble of opening it and reading it, and tell you that it's about a study which shows that human behavior is 93 percent predictable.

http://ocw.usu.edu/family__consumer____human_development/oer-power-of-positive-parenting/power-of-positive-parenting/How_Behavior_Develops__Some_Important_Principles.html



> Though human behavior cannot always be predicted with absolute certainty, it can be predicted at high levels of accuracy.


Sorry dude. You're just as mundane as the rest of us.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Cheese you are bossing this topic not gonna lie


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> Then I'd know that I wasn't stupid enough to throw the first punch. I'd have accosted that PT* in a very loud voice and pointed out that gym etiquette, i.e rules, were being abused and made a fuss*. Got a lot of attention on the whole situation. When people get called out and embarrassed they do tend to back down. If he hadn't he would have shown up what a tit he was and I'd have still won.


tbh, this would prob annoy me as much as the bully lol.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Cheese you are bossing this topic not gonna lie


Nothing to do with bossing.

We're guys. It's just the way we react. Or should.

Society nowadays p*sses me off because it tries to neuter us. Get us to act un-naturally. Most of the guys here are still male and react as they should do.

AKA "That f*cker got what he deserved". Maybe it's because we lift, the majority here still have their balls (even if they've shrunk a bit with the PEDs).

Go to most other forums and repeat the topic and you'll get "He should have talked it through". "They should be friends". They advocate that we'd take on the female trait of "Tend and Befriend".

It's not the way we as males should be acting. Those in control are trying to turn us into eunuchs. Not good for us, our society and ultimately the human race.


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

Small guy got mugged by his own anxiety.

Should have made the PT listen.

Classic small guy syndrome.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

AndyTee said:


> Small guy got mugged by his own anxiety.
> 
> Should have made the PT listen.
> 
> Classic small guy syndrome.


What anxiety do you speak of?

Small guy beating down the big guy is not classic at all lol


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> Then use other words. It's very easy for violence to beget violence and for you to end up as the bully.
> 
> We had a little tit in my gym, who was on way too much gear for an 18 year old and thought he was God. I noticed he was pushing other trainers around and intimidating the smaller guys. He always wears a muscle top. Frankly it was intimidating the ladies in the gym. So one day when he was being particularly obnoxious I simply told him, loudly, that:
> 
> ...


Am sorry but how is that any different? You publicly embarrassed a lad infront off the whole gym? That's the same, I don't think the way you acted was any less the like then the lad in the op,M's post, for all you could've known you could've destroyed his self confidence and he may well have committed suicide over it, I know people who can be very sensitive over there appearance and physique, just as calling someone 'ugly' is morally wrong.

If you had said ' I tuck this lad to the side and had a private word with him I would've agreed with you.

But the fact you chose to embarrass him, quite frankly makes you a bully, so no offence but your post is wrong imo


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

zack amin said:


> But the fact you chose to embarrass him, quite frankly makes you a bully, so no offence but your post is wrong imo


A slap's actually kinder.

Over and done with and everyone carries on.

But the poor bugger who has the p*ss taken out of him will be wondering forever what people are saying about him.

The torture never ends. :lol:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> A slap's actually kinder.
> 
> Over and done with and everyone carries on.
> 
> ...


In my eyes exactly right, I've seen more people damaged through words emotionally scarred and hurt from verbal abuse then I have through physical acts, as the saying goes, the tongue can be as sharp as the sword


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Sounds like he had it coming , it kicks off every now and again in my gym so i'm quite used to seeing it , most of the time we end up being unpaid door staff when it kicks off but someones gotta sort it out ,....

Fair play to the small guy I would have bought him a flap jack not kicked him out


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

Aggression is a form of frustration which is driven by anxiety.

Small guy didn't get his weights and got banned.

Serves him right for his lack of communication skills.

People don't want to see others fight in the gym.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

AndyTee said:


> Aggression is a form of frustration which is driven by anxiety.
> 
> Small guy didn't get his weights and got banned.
> 
> ...


Easy to say when you weren't there pal. You maybe well to let people push you around in life, but some off us stand up for what's right, fair fcuks to the lad


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm tiny tbh (13 stone) and I got up from my bench after doing DB chest press and was walking back to the rack (about 8 feet away) to swap for different DBs. I turned round and some lad had literally picked up the end of my bench and was starting to wheel it away (despite my shaker, towel and phone being at the foot of the bench he had just picked up).

A reactionary, "Sorry mate, I'm using that" left my lips and he honestly looked like I had just told him I had shagged his mother on the bench he was holding. Could have gone either way with him tbh (and I would have been ****ed as I only know how to thrown a windmill punch  )

He then proceeded to just drop it in horror and walk away. Had to wheel the bloody thing back to where I had been using it 

Some people just have no common sense or manners nowadays.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

AndyTee said:


> Small guy got mugged by his own anxiety.
> 
> Should have made the PT listen.
> 
> Classic small guy syndrome.


Like fcuk was it, classic small guy syndrome is starting for no reason, he had a perfectly valid reason, the bloke took the pi$$ and got put down for it, in my book no other options were available and the lad did everyone else in the gym a big favour as I doubt he will bully again!


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

AndyTee said:


> Aggression is a form of frustration which is driven by anxiety.
> 
> Small guy didn't get his weights and got banned.
> 
> ...


Small guy didn't get his weights? The small guy already had them, told the bigger guy that he was using them, THEN the bigger guy continued to take them. That's **** all to do with lack of communication skills, that's just a bully thinking he can take what he wants. Got the comeuppance he deserved.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> I am not saying for one second the kid was wrong to do what he did, l would have done it for him had l been there.
> 
> What l AM saying is we all deal with things differently, no one person is ever right or wrong in there approach, was l a sh*thouse to try and be nice to people to get them to leave my club with out trouble ? Some people thought so but they soon changed there minds, bottom line was tho 9 times out of 10 l got them to leave without getting blood on my shirt.
> 
> Were all different, you have to realise that.


You're forgetting you're in the exclusive company of cage fighting gods who would kill you for accidentally looking at their pet goldfish in a slightly odd way.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2013)

Sounds like the lad got what was coming to him. Manners cost nothing


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

You don't need to fight to stick up for yourself.

State ur case, stand ur ground and if all else fail take their identity and ruin them.

Its much more profitable, trust me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2013)

AndyTee said:


> You don't need to fight to stick up for yourself.
> 
> State ur case, stand ur ground and if all else fail take their identity and ruin them.
> 
> Its much more profitable, trust me.


You've been watching too much tv m8!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Dave said:


> You've been watching too much tv m8!


 :blink:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

AndyTee said:


> Aggression is a form of frustration which is driven by anxiety.
> 
> Small guy didn't get his weights and got banned.
> 
> ...


I'm agreeing with lots of posts on this thread except for your self proclaimed psycho babble!


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

Lol.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

AndyTee said:


> You don't need to fight to stick up for yourself.
> 
> State ur case, stand ur ground and if all else fail take their identity and ruin them.
> 
> Its much more profitable, trust me.


Take his identity and ruin him? Over some plates in a gym? I think a vendetta is much more damaging to yourself and your mindset as a person than swift retribution.

I'm in the same camp as @Milky that I prefer to diffuse situations by talking or stating a point and not letting it get physical if I can help it, but the small guy voiced his concerns to the PTs at the gym who did nothing, the bigger guy continued to take what was not rightfully his and the small guy reacted in the way that he felt was necessary.

Personally, I'm fine with that outcome


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

AndyTee said:


> You don't need to fight to stick up for yourself.
> 
> State ur case, stand ur ground and if all else fail take their identity and ruin them.
> 
> Its much more profitable, trust me.


Ok, so which category does that put you in.

It can always be talked out except when it can't, then you hide behind your computer because you're too scared to have a confrontation and go in for identity theft. Which you've just pretty much admitted to doing.

Is that classic keyboard warrior syndrome?


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

AndyTee said:


> You don't need to fight to stick up for yourself.
> 
> State ur case, stand ur ground and if all else fail take their identity and ruin them.
> 
> Its much more profitable, trust me.


And errrrrr, how's that working for ya?


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Kimball said:


> I'm agreeing with lots of posts on this thread except for your self proclaimed psycho babble!


Sounds like an episode of Criminal Minds lol

I didn't release there were so many psychologists on UKM


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

Must be the steroids!

Fighting is not the answer.

Small bloke got chucked out the gym which imo is not the right outcome.

Always better to state ur case, stand your ground and escalate if required.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

saxondale said:


> was that ironic - or did you not realise what you said?


No irony mate, reacting to a bully is a world of difference to being one dont you think ?


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

love it when i hear stuff like this, fair play to the smaller dude


----------



## Reddo (Feb 3, 2013)

AndyTee said:


> Must be the steroids! .


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

The Cheese said:


> Your link doesn't work.
> 
> Mine does though:
> 
> ...


People are incredibly predictable, I'm not denying that. My point was about the "we're all the same". No we're not.


----------



## seamothelad (Nov 11, 2012)

Guys like this should be hung upside down on the pull up bar with their body weight attached to their chest!


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

gycraig said:


> was in the gym earlier all was going well *I was on the treadmill*


all was clearly not going well :nono:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

loganator said:


> Fair play to the small guy I would have bought him a flap jack not kicked him out


 :lol: :lol:

I have trained in a few gyms and oddly, in every one of those gyms has been the same.

The gym owner/guy behind the counter is wary of the new face,polite but still wary.

Other users ask if I have finished with the equipment even though I have done a set on something else and the other equipment has been unloaded of weights. I used to do the same since it prevents any arguments.

I would imagine the places where this sort of thing goes on is where there isn't enough established trainers showing the ground rules.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

engllishboy said:


> People are incredibly predictable, I'm not denying that. My point was about the "we're all the same". No we're not.


Predictability was what the statement you called BS on was about. For something to be predictable, it needs to be transparent, which in this case means that the majority has to act in the same way. If they didn't, they'd be too erratic to be predictable. The "sameness" gives us the measuring stick for predictability.

I said we're not individuals regarding our behaviour and pointed out we have very predictable behaviour patterns as male human beings. In that respect we *are* all the same.

The majority of the time, you will react the same as any other male in the same given situation.

It's scientific fact.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Sounds like a pretty crap gym

Ive never seen anything like that in my gym and we have some very big guys and very angry guys sometimes 

to be fair if I saw someone knock someone out cos they were being bullied then both would be banned or neither would be banned. My staff would never allow that sort of bullying behaviour in the first place anyway.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Sounds like a pretty crap gym
> 
> Ive never seen anything like that in my gym and we have some very big guys and very angry guys sometimes
> 
> to be fair if I saw someone knock someone out cos they were being bullied then both would be banned or neither would be banned. My staff would never allow that sort of bullying behaviour in the first place anyway.


its a "fitness gym" pts are about 11stone dripping wet.

easier to kick out a 13 stone guy than a 17 stone guy i think is why it went down the way it did.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

AndyTee said:


> Must be the steroids!
> 
> Fighting is not the answer.
> 
> ...


he tried to state his case, he stood his ground and then escalated.

so by your logic as long as your bigger than someone you can basically "own" the gym, "get off the bench i wanna use it" " ok mate here you go want me to spot you ?"


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

AndyTee said:


> Must be the steroids!
> 
> Fighting is not the answer.
> 
> ...


I see you've ignored my question, your keyboard warrior skillz are sh1t, I can't believe you've ever convinced anybody to change their mind about anything. A few little glib sayings are not going to change any bodies view, just makes you come across as a bit of a tool.


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

Good for the little man, never seen owt like this at my gym, guess were too polite in Chester


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

Imo the best outcome would of been if little bloke could have carried on training the big bloke had it explained to him that you can't go around nicking peoples weights.

That was never going to happen once people started throwing punches.

No one needed to fight anyone and no one needed to get kicked out of the gym.

Once people start throwing their toys out of their prams, generally things go wrong.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

AndyTee said:


> Imo the best outcome would of been if little bloke could have carried on training the big bloke had it explained to him that you can't go around nicking peoples weights.
> 
> That was never going to happen once people started throwing punches.
> 
> ...


the bigger guy was being intimidating, he ASKED the staff for help and was ignored, the guy THEN continued to take his weights WHILE HE WAS USING THEM,


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

AndyTee said:


> Imo the best outcome would of been if little bloke could have carried on training the big bloke had it explained to him that you can't go around nicking peoples weights.
> 
> That was never going to happen once people started throwing punches.
> 
> ...


I think your estrogen is too high, you remind me of one of my favourite funnies from last year;

"If women ruled the world, there would be no wars, just lots of countries not talking to each other!"


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Unfortunatly violence IS the only answer sometimes....


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

nice :thumbup1:


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

if you act like a tawt in the gym you deserve a slap

i mean to come over and start taking the lads weights and say i need them im in a rush

im sorry but the taiking is over, as far as i can see,

good tho init cos he was bigger thought he was harder - the bully got bullied...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

This gym needs less PT's and more weight plates.


----------



## mrblonde (Oct 27, 2010)

nellsuk said:


> Theres a Virgin Active in staines that has similar problems like that. A lot of gypsies have joined recently and they're causing havock in the place. PTs and staff say nothing to them, but if one of the members has the nerve to stand up for themselves and say anything to them, the members are repremanded and have been banned for a week!! Used to go there every now and then for a session when my gym is closed, but not worth the aggro now.
> 
> Neil


Afraid they will go anywhere there is heavy metal laying around :whistling:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

AndyTee said:


> Imo the best outcome would of been if little bloke could have carried on training the big bloke had it explained to him that you can't go around nicking peoples weights.
> 
> That was never going to happen once people started throwing punches.
> 
> ...


Randomer: "Hey big guy who just stole that kids weights, I want to explain to you why stealing someone's weights is unacceptable"

Big guy: "Oh sure, that will be quite helpful really because I was unsure whether or not it was the right thing to do. Lets discuss this matter further over a cup of tea?"

:lol:


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Milky said:


> Unfortunatly violence IS the only answer sometimes....


 Really? Not so sure about that one. No need to resort to decking someone in a gym.


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

What should have happened rather than the little guy hitting the big guy?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fletch68 said:


> Really? Not so sure about that one. No need to resort to decking someone in a gym.


And so it begins again.

Have you actually read the whole thread out of curiousity ?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fletch68 said:


> Really? Not so sure about that one. No need to resort to decking someone in a gym.


The should have played conkers for the plates shouldn't they

Ffs if the big guy wasn't bein a pr**k he wouldn't have got dropped its his own fault

Karmas a bitch


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

gycraig said:


> easier to kick out a 13 stone guy than a 17 stone guy i think is why it went down the way it did.


based on what happend doesn't sound like it was easier to kick out this 13 stone guy than the 17 stone one :confused1:


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

AndyTee said:


> What should have happened rather than the little guy hitting the big guy?


the smaller guy lets the big guy take his plates and then goes and finds an even smaller guy and takes his plates


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

LMFAO!


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Milky said:


> And so it begins again.
> 
> Have you actually read the whole thread out of curiousity ?


 Errr....ok. Backs away nervously. Extraordinary.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fletch68 said:


> Errr....ok. Backs away nervously. Extraordinary.


What are you waffling about ?

It was a simple question, have you read the whole thread, if you had you would realise this topic has been brought up and argued to death...


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

I still dont reckon the best out come in this situation is that someone resorts of physical violence.

And the beat goes on............


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

^ he is trolling u guys


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

AndyTee said:


> I still dont reckon the best out come in this situation is that someone resorts of physical violence.
> 
> And the beat goes on............


the skinny dude did and he did the right thing .

there comes a point when words mean nothing and the only action is force .


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Milky said:


> Unfortunatly violence IS the only answer sometimes....


Unfortunately I agree. Sometimes it's the only way to deal with a bully. Not for me though, at 5'2" and 8.5 stone words are my friend


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Milky said:


> What are you waffling about ?
> 
> It was a simple question, have you read the whole thread, if you had you would realise this topic has been brought up and argued to death...


 Yes, i read through the whole topic. I still never understood the need for violence. Call me a wimp if you will.....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Unfortunately I agree. Sometimes it's the only way to deal with a bully. Not for me though, at 5'2" and 8.5 stone words are my friend


I am not proud to say it or accept it to be the truth but so many times have words failed and a good smack done the job...


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Unfortunately I agree. Sometimes it's the only way to deal with a bully. Not for me though, at 5'2" and 8.5 stone *words are my friend*


a baseball bat is your friend


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I did this thread a while back and has some good examples of how it was the only option IIRC

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/200588-violence-never-solved-anything.html


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fletch68 said:


> Yes, i read through the whole topic. I still never understood the need for violence. Call me a wimp if you will.....


Doesnt make you a wimp because you have a different opinion.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

TG123 said:


> a baseball bat is your friend


Lol not sure I could swing one hard enough to have much effect to be honest. I did however diffuse many bad situations in my barmaid days with a bit of banter :thumb:


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Good on the little lad. Just because youre big doesnt mean you straight up steal a smaller guys weights


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

little guy is far in the right, fair dues if he got thrown out for the first punch cant really argue about that, this story seems to back up my theory that PT just stands for Posing [email protected] in most gyms now...

if were on gym fights though, good fews years back now, me been about 16 at the time and a giant 10.5 stone... training with the brother, ask quite loudly if anyone is using the dumbbells near no one at all i the gym, no reply so i take them, next thing i know this raging nut case is shouting at me with some incohirent jibberish about weights until he walks away back to his bench, i ask my kid what just happened, he flys back over screaming what did you say!? get up now! (me 16, him about 28 and from experience now, looked a bit tren-ed up). my kid turns to ask what he thinks he is doing starting on a young lad for no reason, next thing you know my kid is pinned against the mirrors by his collor and has to slip downwards out his coat to avoid been smashed in the head by a dumbbell or sumint. all of a sudden the owner a not long retired competing BB grabs the nut case throwns him out and locks the door. turn out the guy got arrested for assult with a machette th next week. all in all the most exciting day at the gym so far.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

@dave had two lads at it in his gym a few weeks back, and l would be awfully wary to intervene in the place TBH...

Things are usually sorted out by death round there...


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

People that give me attitude are generally smaller than me.

Does anyone else experience this?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

AndyTee said:


> People that give me attitude are generally smaller than me.
> 
> Does anyone else experience this?


I never get attitude TBH, altho l am mostly polite to everyone unless they get on my tits...


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

AndyTee said:


> Aggression is a form of frustration which is driven by anxiety.
> 
> Small guy didn't get his weights and got banned.
> 
> ...


God I hate dogooders


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Fletch68 said:


> Yes, i read through the whole topic. I still never understood the need for violence. Call me a wimp if you will.....


I think i'd rather call you a bit naive and unrealistic. I'm the last one to resort to violence bit sometimes it is inevitable. Where would you draw the line. Somebody taking things from you you're using? Somebody threatening you? Somebody threatening your wife or daughter? Did you see what happened to that baby in the us, an extreme example but would you and andytee have had a nice conference while they aimed and fired a fun at your baby?

Get real, sometimes violence is the only answer!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

AndyTee said:


> People that give me attitude are generally smaller than me.
> 
> Does anyone else experience this?


No. Because I am a dwarf. On the plus side NO ONE in all my 12 years on the door brought a copper back to arrest the smaller guy that just threw them out into the street.

Dwarves rule.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Wouldn't happen in my gym, the bloke who owns it is fvcking massive.


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

MF88 said:


> Wouldn't happen in my gym, the bloke who owns it is fvcking massive.


Unless we have a repeat of what happened here.

Little david flattening ze goliath lol


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Paisleylad said:


> Unless we have a repeat of what happened here.
> 
> Little david flattening ze goliath lol


It's possible but I don't think anybody would be stupid enough to try. Plus everybody is half decent there anyway and wouldn't do stupid sh1t like that.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

ok so to sum this up

pts are all pussys apart from at tinytoms gym this wouldnt happen! elfs will appear and defuse the situation

wee guy did proud and the bully got his ass handed to him

andy tee is a pu/ssy and has high estrogen levels and also suggests identity fraud......wtf

milky would intervene before situation involved fists


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Big guy deserves whatever he got, taking someone's plates whilst blatantly being first asked not to, had to expect an adverse reaction to that kind of behaviour, even if it was a dig. Act like a pr**k and people are gonna take issue with you, act civil and polite and 99.9% of the time you'll stay out of bother.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

zak007 said:


> ok so to sum this up
> 
> pts are all pussys apart from at tinytoms gym this wouldnt happen! elfs will appear and defuse the situation
> 
> ...


Nicely summed up except I prefer the term vertically challenged :tongue:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> No. Because I am a dwarf. On the plus side NO ONE in all my 12 years on the door brought a copper back to arrest the smaller guy that just threw them out into the street.
> 
> Dwarves rule.


Here here:thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

zack amin said:


> Had a few kids try a kick off with each other, just told em to take it outside or glove up in the boxing room. Standard procedure. *Now I train in a gym with some well known gangsters* and most are 18 stone plus, so no trouble really, johns place evolution.


I'm sure he'd be thrilled to hear his business described in this way :blink:

Any time I've trained there it's appeared to be the epitomé of a professional and welcoming gym. I can't imagine that this is the way they'd want the gym described tbh....?

Of course my description wasn't as "cool", you know, training at a nice, safe, professional establishment lol....


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I'm sure he'd be thrilled to hear his business described in this way :blink:
> 
> Any time I've trained there it's appeared to be the epitomé of a professional and welcoming gym. I can't imagine that this is the way they'd want the gym described tbh....?
> 
> Of course my description wasn't as "cool", you know, training at a nice, safe, professional establishment lol....


 I said members not owners, lol johns a brilliant man swell as Paul ,love the gym a d the top equipment, very professional.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

zack amin said:


> I said members not owners, lol johns a brilliant man swell as Paul ,love the gym a d the top equipment, very professional.


Indeed,

It's just that you seemed to insinuate that the presence of all these "18 stone gangsters" was the reason there's no trouble there....

I'm sure you didn't mean to say that hey? Just a bad choice of words or something


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Indeed,
> 
> It's just that you seemed to insinuate that the presence of all these "18 stone gangsters" was the reason there's no trouble there....
> 
> I'm sure you didn't mean to say that hey? Just a bad choice of words or something


You look way into detail, and yes the reason there's no trouble there is because no one has anything to prove, well established names and careers speak for themselves in the sh1t hole I grew up in.

A if you used to train there about 2 years ago, I remember you


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

zack amin said:


> You look way into detail, and yes the reason there's no trouble there is because no one has anything to prove, well established names and careers speak for themselves in the sh1t hole I grew up in.
> 
> A if you used to train there about 2 years ago, I remember you


Nah wasn't me mate.

I've only ever trained there occasionally with James Llewellin, just the odd road trip to make a visit


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

you two get a room


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

barsnack said:


> you two get a room


**** off ****o :lol:

You're just jealous cos I never make road trips to your gym :lol:

I promise to visit, and bring cake. There. Better?


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Roles reversed, but who's had weights PUT ON their bar by another gym member, without noticing? Last time i ever bothered doing bench on smith machine years ago, going for a 1rep PR, not realizing some gym rat slid another 20kg on one side and i got pinned under it.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> **** off ****o :lol:
> 
> You're just jealous cos I never make road trips to your gym :lol:
> 
> I promise to visit, and bring cake. There. Better?


let me know wht date, incase im cutting...actually you look the type that cant cook, so better you stop of at Sainburys and get s cake from there


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

barsnack said:


> let me know wht date, incase im cutting...actually you look the type that cant cook, so better you stop of at Sainburys and get s cake from there


Can't cook?????

OMG are you kidding me? I'm an AWESOME cook lol! My mother was a hotel chef and at one point owned a deli, lunchtime takeaway & outside catering business (sold as a going concern and still going strong). I was taught to cook from childhood - her legacy to me 

Sainsbury's cake? URGH! Nasty lol! Dry horrid shop bought cakes bleurgh!

However for your cheek.... sainsburys cake it is :lol:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Can't cook?????
> 
> OMG are you kidding me? I'm an AWESOME cook lol! My mother was a hotel chef and at one point owned a deli, lunchtime takeaway & outside catering business (sold as a going concern and still going strong). I was taught to cook from childhood - her legacy to me
> 
> ...


im sure you are a great cook, its just scottish people have a tenancy to 'deep fry' everything, mars bars, eggs, dogs, EVERYTHING


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

barsnack said:


> im sure you are a great cook, its just scottish people have a tenancy to 'deep fry' everything, mars bars, eggs, dogs, EVERYTHING


Ah well, I don't own a deep fryer type thing or anything like it, my dog wouldn't fit in one anyway


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Kimball said:


> That's a difficult one, I think i'd rather be thumped than humiliated to be honest


I've been thumped. It's not nice, but the pain passes and sooner. With words I can win and humiliate the instigator.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> She's not better. She just lives in LaLa Land where it's always sunny, the rivers are made of lemonade, the clouds are made of candyfloss, there are talking bunnies and people smile, sh*t diamonds and say "Hello, I love you" whenever they see you.
> 
> In other words - Doesn't have a f*cking clue and lives in a dream world.


 Oh but sweetie, I am better. Much better. See in this rather derogatory post you assumed you knew me. You have no idea who I am or what I have experienced, so tried to disparage my opinion because it differed from yours. In doing so, all you actually achieved was highlight that words too, can have far reaching consequences. Let me spell it out for you. You disagreed with my opinion so tried to undermine me and dear heart, you used words to do so. Q.E.D. I still win. :tt2:


----------



## butler94 (Jun 6, 2011)

personally i would of let him have the weights...and then kicked him right in the balls or punched him in the throat just as he was at his most vulnerable position in the movement, letting him get crushed by the very weights he stole.


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

AndyTee said:


> I still dont reckon the best out come in this situation is that someone resorts of physical violence.
> 
> And the beat goes on............


The guy asked the bigger guy to not take his plates, he didn't comply.

The guy asked a PT to intervene, no response.

The bigger guy then showed he wasn't backing down by taking more plates.

The bigger guy, by estimates, was a good 4st heavier, so restraining, getting into a wrestle or guiding him away from the bench was probably not a good move.

As your avatar would have said "I am necessary violence.".


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

zack amin said:


> Am sorry but how is that any different? You publicly embarrassed a lad infront off the whole gym? That's the same, I don't think the way you acted was any less the like then the lad in the op,M's post, for all you could've known you could've destroyed his self confidence and he may well have committed suicide over it, I know people who can be very sensitive over there appearance and physique, just as calling someone 'ugly' is morally wrong.
> 
> If you had said ' I tuck this lad to the side and had a private word with him I would've agreed with you.
> 
> But the fact you chose to embarrass him, quite frankly makes you a bully, so no offence but your post is wrong imo


Excellent post! This shows that you have thought about the consequences and impact of actions.

I disagree with you on the morally wrong stance. He was extremely arrogant and bullying other members. As someone how has been bullied in the past, and able to identify a victim persona, I highly doubt that a person who bullies kids who are 15 or 16 years old, has the mentality consistent with the fragile self-esteem of a suicide. The whole gym is more difficult to quantify. I only ensured there were a couple of women, a serious trainer and 3 of the boys he had been bullying. Hardly the whole gym, just a sufficient cross-section to embarrass him and call him out.

Which opens the topic up to debate.

What is the correct action? :confused1:

Should bullies be treated with more respect than that they show their victims? I think not. It seems clear you disagree. Which is a very interesting view point.

Could you expand on why you think bullies should be granted more respect and consideration than their victims?


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> Oh but sweetie, I am better. Much better. See in this rather derogatory post you assumed you knew me. You have no idea who I am or what I have experienced, so tried to disparage my opinion because it differed from yours. In doing so, all you actually achieved was highlight that words too, can have far reaching consequences. Let me spell it out for you. You disagreed with my opinion so tried to undermine me and dear heart, you used words to do so. Q.E.D. I still win. :tt2:


i'm not sure your use of Q.E.D is applicable in this instance tbh

i don't think he argued against the idea that "words have far reaching consequences" just that sometimes they're not enough which is an entirely different point to the one you're suggesting he's made which would, convieniently for you, contradict his own argument whilst substantiating yours, but that isn't what happend, not as i've read it anyway :tt2:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> tbh, this would prob annoy me as much as the bully lol.


Interesting view point. So what would you do? Ignore the bully? Step in?

How, precisely would you have resolved the situation?


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

Milky said:


> To be honest l had witnessed it the big lad would have been putting the weights back on as l would have intervened, rightly or wrongly.
> 
> Hate people who think they can push other people around..


Aye, I would probably have stuck up for him too... I am a proper rottweiler in the face of injustice.

I know what its like to be bullied like that at the gym... I have had to stick up for myself a couple of times before. Whats sad is that these dudes weren't serious bodybuilders - just douche bags offended by my feminine (bad ass) presence. I was showing them up I think.

On both occasions the power of my fury alone got them off my back, without violence - then again I am a woman and men tend to back off when a scary woman kicks off...

I maybe only 5ft1 but now I grunt, growl and have the evil death stare - thats now my permanent "gym" look - I suppose you could say it is a defense mechanism and sadly I am always on guard at the gym, all because of a bunch of bullies. Oh well!


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Gym Bunny said:


> Oh but sweetie, I am better. Much better. See in this rather derogatory post you assumed you knew me. You have no idea who I am or what I have experienced, so tried to disparage my opinion because it differed from yours. In doing so, all you actually achieved was highlight that words too, can have far reaching consequences. Let me spell it out for you. You disagreed with my opinion so tried to undermine me and dear heart, you used words to do so. Q.E.D. I still win. :tt2:


Subtle patronisation, sophisticated vocabulary, complex logic and finished off with a sprinkle of latin. Very nice. Except, I feel compelled to remind you that it's almost 12 o'clock on a Saturday night and this is a bodybuilding forum. Do you not think a funny cat jpeg might have been more appropriate?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

TG123 said:


> i'm not sure your use of Q.E.D is applicable in this instance tbh
> 
> i don't think he argued against the idea that "words have far reaching consequences" just that sometimes they're not enough which is an entirely different point to the one you're suggesting he's made which would, convieniently for you, contradict his own argument whilst substantiating yours, but that isn't what happend, not as i've read it anyway :tt2:


I can see the confusion. Did you read his post and how he described me? It was descriptively brilliant but ignorant, and aimed at undermining my opinion by describing me as living, in effect, a fantasy world. Such a post could induce one to wrath or at least to enter into a:



argument. As such it is aimed at producing an emotive response. My initial argument was that words can be equally as effective, if not more so, than violence. If I wasn't applauding the fact that many posters responding to my argument were thinking, it is entirely possible I could have become angry. Hence, he proved my argument, which was why I employed the QED response, because it is demonstrated, not least by the fact this thread, all done via the written word, has reached 13 pages.

If, however, you have a suitable rebuttal, I will be happy to read it tomorrow.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Subtle patronisation, sophisticated vocabulary, complex logic and finished off with a sprinkle of latin. Very nice. Except, I feel compelled to remind you that it's almost 12 o'clock on a Saturday night and this is a bodybuilding forum. Do you not think a funny cat jpeg might have been more appropriate?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Subtle patronisation, sophisticated vocabulary, complex logic and finished off with a sprinkle of latin. Very nice. Except, I feel compelled to remind you that it's almost 12 o'clock on a Saturday night and this is a bodybuilding forum. Do you not think a funny cat jpeg might have been more appropriate?




Happy? :thumb:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> I can see the confusion. Did you read his post and how he described me? It was descriptively brilliant but ignorant, and aimed at undermining my opinion by describing me as living, in effect, a fantasy world. Such a post could induce one to wrath or at least to enter into a:
> 
> View attachment 114983
> 
> ...


the guy in your icture, has no facial features...what is the meaning behind this???


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Just for you!

Anywho.... Back on topic, kinda. Ive seen this crap in mainstream fitness gyms - its one of the main reasons I dont like them.

I think the bully had a good lesson taught, but again.... If I hit everyone who ****ed me off I'd be locked up.

Did he hit the bully because he felt threatened? Or because he knew he could cause him some damage even though the guy was bigger - It's the intention for me that justifys a situation and reaction.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

butler94 said:


> personally i would of let him have the weights...and then kicked him right in the balls or punched him in the throat just as he was at his most vulnerable position in the movement, letting him get crushed by the very weights he stole.


No you wouldn't.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

One factor that I don't think has been mentioned yet is the legal aspect. I may be wrong, but I doubt in this situation the courts would accept a plea of self defense. Sometimes it's hard to swallow one's pride and the smaller guy may not be the type to be bothered about an assault conviction. I am however, and thus would hope to have the self control to deal with the situation in a non-violent manner. I'd feel rather sheepish, but not as much as I would explaining to my wife and kids that I was about to lose my well paid job because someone moved my weights in the gym.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> I can see the confusion. Did you read his post and how he described me? It was descriptively brilliant but ignorant, and aimed at undermining my opinion by describing me as living, in effect, a fantasy world. Such a post could induce one to wrath or at least to enter into a:
> 
> View attachment 114983
> 
> ...


i disagree that his response was produced to provoke a response of any kind, not discernably anyway, just because it had a lot of adjectives in it doesn't mean it was aimed to cause a reaction, just articulate an opinion, to accept his post proves your contention you'd have to accept that his post was written to induce a response, you seem to have infered that it was just because it was extravagently written, hardly conclusive proof

with regards to your assertion that Q.E.D has applicability where you wrote it because of this thread or anything contained in it is in itself fundementally flawed, the only format for communication on here is words, it doesn't prove you're right, it just means that we're all stuck behind computers and not able to knock the sh1t out of eachother, i'm sure if this discourse was taking place in a pub it's just as possible there'd be smashed tables and blood on the walls by now


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Hartman said:


> View attachment 114984
> 
> 
> Just for you!
> ...


Could argue he felt threatened when a guy 4 stone heavier lent over him ?


----------



## butler94 (Jun 6, 2011)

Kimball said:


> No you wouldn't.


course i fcuking wouldnt. just a funny thought tis all.


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

A lot of random pretentiousness has emerged here, and I am wondering what the point is....its a thread about bullies, so then why are we competing like school kids...oooh I can use big words...but noooo I got more gold stars than yoooouuu nanananananaanaa!

In the words of Bill and Ted: Be Excellent to each other... **innocent face**


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Ian_Montrose said:


> One factor that I don't think has been mentioned yet is the legal aspect. I may be wrong, but I doubt in this situation the courts would accept a plea of self defense. Sometimes it's hard to swallow one's pride and the smaller guy may not be the type to be bothered about an assault conviction. I am however, and thus would hope to have the self control to deal with the situation in a non-violent manner. I'd feel rather sheepish, but not as much as I would explaining to my wife and kids that I was about to lose my well paid job because someone moved my weights in the gym.


if you genuinely believe you're about to be assulted you can physically defend yourself the same as if you were being assulted

now there's ambiguity when it comes to this but the judiciary are pretty good at sussing out what's what, for instance if a guy happends to look at you in a disparaging way as you pass him on the street then 50 yards down the rd you decide you're not having that and walk all the way back and knock him out then you'd have a hard time convincing the court that you were in immediate physical danger, if however you're cornered and someone is legitimately threatening you this gives you the right to legally defend yourself with physical proportionality, this is probably a good example, i can't find the video in it's original form and you have to watch the "celebs" talk about the incident but it encapusulates perfectly someone using an antecedent form of violence when feeling legitimatly threatened, and no action was taken against the guy, it kicks off after about 2:30 if you want to skip forward but the whole video is only 5 mins long, if you do skip forward someone has kicked jay kay's car (the bloke from jamiroquai) and he randomly picks a small photogropher with his pals to put it on and the guy doesn't stand for it for too long...


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

LittleMsMuscle said:


> A lot of random pretentiousness has emerged here, and I am wondering what the point is....its a thread about bullies, so then why are we competing like school kids...oooh I can use big words...but noooo I got more gold stars than yoooouuu nanananananaanaa!
> 
> In the words of Bill and Ted: Be Excellent to each other... **innocent face**


there's a thread on here about the best punch to use when hitting someone, on that thread someone accused the members of uk-m as being a bunch of internet chuck norris wannabe hard men, then you have this thread which is pretty similar and you post in a way that doesn't promote kicking the sh1t out of someone and get called pretentious

you can't fcuking win on here :whistling:


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

TG123 said:


> there's a thread on here about the best punch to use when hitting someone, on that thread someone accused the members of uk-m as being a bunch of internet chuck norris wannabe hard men, then you have this thread which is pretty similar and you post in a way that doesn't promote kicking the sh1t out of someone and get called pretentious
> 
> you can't fcuking win on here :whistling:


Stop being a silly sausage and taking things to heart. You sound like you need a cuddle - here ---> (((HUG)))


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

LittleMsMuscle said:


> Stop being a silly sausage and taking things to heart. You sound like you need a cuddle - here ---> (((HUG)))


i don't take anything to heart, 99% of my posts on here are meant as a laugh 

unless there's one with 3 or more words with at least 4 syllables, then i'm all business


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> Oh but sweetie, I am better. Much better. See in this rather derogatory post you assumed you knew me. You have no idea who I am or what I have experienced, so tried to disparage my opinion because it differed from yours. In doing so, all you actually achieved was highlight that words too, can have far reaching consequences. Let me spell it out for you. You disagreed with my opinion so tried to undermine me and dear heart, you used words to do so. Q.E.D. I still win. :tt2:


Nope you lost. By miles.

See, I might show an ignorance regarding you, but you show an ignorance regarding a whole 50% of the human race!!

Q.E.D. You've come second. :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

If this threads done anything it's shown there is actually a few intelligent people on here


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Hartman said:


> View attachment 114984
> 
> 
> Just for you!
> ...


Just read the last three pages of deep, philosophical musings on a Sunday morning and then jazz hands pops up and I spit my tea out.

Well played sir, well played!


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

Is big bloke entitled to file an assault charge against little bloke?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2013)

AndyTee said:


> Is big bloke entitled to file an assault charge against little bloke?


Identity thief to Law and Order!


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

AndyTee said:


> Is big bloke entitled to file an assault charge against little bloke?


Yes. Although he'd look like a complete f*ggot doing so and any prosecution would look on the mitigating circumstances which led the little guy to hit him.

Let's face it - would you want to sit in an interview room explaining to the cops why you got that black eye?

"I was bullying him officer and he turned around and tw*tted me one".

So it wouldn't be worth the big guy's time to take it further. Not to say he wouldn't as he sounds like a braindead div in the first place.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

AndyTee said:


> Is big bloke entitled to file an assault charge against little bloke?


You seem to be massively on the side of the big guy throughout this thread. Was it you that got [email protected]?


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

TG123 said:


> if you genuinely believe you're about to be assulted you can physically defend yourself the same as if you were being assaulted......


Yes, I'm aware of that aspect of the laws on self defense. Reading the OP though, it didn't appear as though the "hero"was actually under imminent threat of being assaulted. Whether he was or not is not important as we both agree on his rights in law if he was. What does interest me is if he would also have a defense on the basis that he has a right to use reasonable force to protect not just his person, but also his property. Might the law consider the equipment, whilst not his in terms of ultimate legal ownership, his in terms of current legal possession? I suspect not. So, on the face of it, the lad committed a criminal offence and yet many here agree that he was morally justified in his actions.

Anyway, the main point of my post that you replied to was to highlight the legal implications. It's all very well people being macho and claiming how they'd have done this or that in similar circumstances, but that is failing to fully consider real-life consequences. For many of us, myself included, a criminal conviction could be a life changer.

I've only used my fists in anger once in the past 12 or so years, since I moved out of Glasgow basically. Many people here would think I was completely justified. A lad (19 years old) made a series of abusive phone calls to my daughter and when I took the phone off her he threatened to rape her. He then turned up with a pal outside our door 15 minutes later. Fortunately, a few neighbours (i.e. witnesses) appeared during the "discussion" that followed and so I managed a bit of restraint, but he was still quite seriously hurt. The wee sh!t made a complaint and the police turned up at my door the next morning. It was a week before they finally came back to tell me they were not going to charge me. That was a very long week indeed, thinking of the position I was in, the potential consequences for my family, and the various different ways I could have handled the situation.

There is a connection between my experience and the case of the OP. Both involve a response that many people would consider appropriate, yet there is a good chance the courts would disagree. When the law is out of synch with the moral majority, I think we have a problem.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> Excellent post! This shows that you have thought about the consequences and impact of actions.
> 
> I disagree with you on the morally wrong stance. He was extremely arrogant and bullying other members. As someone how has been bullied in the past, and able to identify a victim persona, I highly doubt that a person who bullies kids who are 15 or 16 years old, has the mentality consistent with the fragile self-esteem of a suicide. The whole gym is more difficult to quantify. I only ensured there were a couple of women, a serious trainer and 3 of the boys he had been bullying. Hardly the whole gym, just a sufficient cross-section to embarrass him and call him out.
> 
> ...


morning gym bunny,

id like to make 2 points, thanks for the reply, its always nice to have an adult conversation without ranters and ravers

2nd point is, no were in my post did i say bullies should get more respect and consideration then their victims

now that being said, yes weve all faced some sort off bullying in our lives, me included, so what makes it fair FOR YOU to become the bully, because in essence that is what you did/acted like?

without personally knowing this lad, how could you have been sure you wouldnt have destroyed his self confidence and emotionally scarred him to the point off suicide?

i mean surely you cant give this question an 100% spot on answer, because pritty sure from your post you dont personally know him and never tuck the time to talk to him quitely on the side to make the assumption?

im all for 'bullies get what they derserve' had i been there, i probably wouldve slapped him a few times myself.

my point was how you made out your way off 'diffusing' the situation by 'words' was morally superior, BUT you didnt use 'words' you used insults,

ive had my dealings with drunk and voilent individuals including children with problems mentally, and i HAVE used words, kind words to diffuse or calm the situation, not insults,

so is it right to become the bully and be proud off it? or would the younger you who had been previously bullied be stud in shock and slapped you?

i have a feeling if that was me, the younger me wouldve slapped me for it


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Ian_Montrose said:


> So, on the face of it, the lad committed a criminal offence and yet many here agree that he was morally justified in his actions.


If only the law and morality always went hand in hand


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

Dave, you got me wrong mate.

I was the victime of identity theft after I pi55ed someone off.

Got it all back after a lot of headache and wasted time, I didn't pi55 them off again.

Some people make a living out of that sh1t.

Resorting to fighting to sort sh1t out doesn't work and is weak.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

AndyTee said:


> Dave, you got me wrong mate.
> 
> I was the victime of identity theft after I pi55ed someone off.
> 
> ...


Presumably you pi55ed them off by self righteously boring them to death by constantly making the same invalid point over and over again?


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

LMFAO! I respect your opinion.

This happened overseas where a lot of long stay are sustaining themselves through ill gotten gains.

You live and learn. Fighting really would not have helped this situation.

Blah, blah, blah.


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

gycraig said:


> Could argue he felt threatened when a guy 4 stone heavier lent over him ?


Prob could, I doubt it could be classed as self defence.... Maybe provocation - Bit ****ed I know. I suppose you would never know unless you asked the little guy.


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah, my dad always said beware the smaller guys... he learned the hard way


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

I had a family membership at the local Davids Lloyds, I didn't really train there but the Mrs trained there and we took the boys swimming at the weekends.

Recently a Fitness First closed down nearby and DL took it upon themselves to offer any ex FF member a years contract for only £35pm. Everyone at DL pays £78pm and we paid £140pm for the family membership. So you can imagine how f*cked off everyone was and over 100 member left because of it. Anyway it wasn't long before fights started breaking out in the gym and lockers were being broken into. Stories of scrotty little sh!ts going into the sauna and jacuzzi with vests and trackies on haha.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> FairPlay to the lad
> 
> Never under estimate the 'smaller' bloke!
> 
> Size doesn't mean anything if you can't spot a right hook coming!


Actually when it comes to a fight size does not matter AT ALL , im more scared of a skinny guy threatening me then a big bloke why? Because the big bloke THINKS he can beat you up, and the small one when he says his going to beat the sh!t out of you he KNOWS he can beat you up.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

@Gym Bunny - Never argue with a fool.

They will drag you down to their level, and beat you with experience 



The Cheese said:


> Nope you lost. By miles.
> 
> See, I might show an ignorance regarding you, but you show an ignorance regarding a whole 50% of the human race!!
> 
> Q.E.D. You've come second. :lol:


Q.E.D.? Where did you demonstrate your proof?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> @Gym Bunny - Never argue with a fool.
> 
> They will drag you down to their level, and beat you with experience
> 
> Q.E.D.? Where did you demonstrate your proof?


I forgot about this thread. Did someone post anything interesting? From your post I guess not. :lol:


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

Oh Gym Bunny, Could you post more pics?

That would make this a lot more interesting x


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

cudsyaj said:


> Yeah, my dad always said beware the smaller guys... he learned the hard way


Why did he trip over them?


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

The Vegetarian said:


> Why did he trip over them?


no, he was 15 (now 73) and got right gobby to some little guy in the playground because of his size and nearly got knocked clean out. haha


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> Nope you lost. By miles.
> 
> See, I might show an ignorance regarding you, but you show an ignorance regarding a whole 50% of the human race!!
> 
> Q.E.D. You've come second. :lol:


I'm genuinely curious. Which 50%? :confused1: I only speak 3 languages, but that puts me at rather more than that. Or were you being so clichéd as to assume that half the population on this planet, is male, straight and agrees with your rather less than intelligent view point? I highly doubt that.

Burn.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> I only speak 3 languages,


Show off


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Show off


Nope I've had co-workers sobbing over onlybeing able to speak 5. Trust me, in the big wide world having English as a first language is a serious handicap.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Nope I've had co-workers sobbing over onlybeing able to speak 5. Trust me, in the big wide world having English as a first language is a serious handicap.


The "big wide world" a LOT of people's peak English as a 2nd language. Having it as a first language is a great advantage. England Ireland Wales Australia Canada America and a lot more have it as a first language and most people iv met in various different countries spoke English.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> Nope I've had co-workers sobbing over onlybeing able to speak 5. Trust me, in the big wide world having English as a first language is a serious handicap.


only so many ways to ask "is that a large meal?"

jk


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> I'm genuinely curious. Which 50%? :confused1: I only speak 3 languages, but that puts me at rather more than that. Or were you being so clichéd as to assume that half the population on this planet, is male, straight and agrees with your rather less than intelligent view point? I highly doubt that.
> 
> Burn.


If you'd read my replies after your ridiculous statement that the fight or flight reaction is "childish", maybe you wouldn't be so confused.

It has nothing to do with "agreement". Half the population acts the way it does because it is genetically primed to. You've overlooked that completely.

Instead, you chose to apply a female perspective to a situation which deals almost exclusively with male psychology and totally discounted the latter.

Doubt all you like and try to look cool with your "burns". Unfortunately, there's this little thing called "Science" which shows that you don't have a clue.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> If you'd read my replies after your ridiculous statement that the fight or flight reaction is "childish", maybe you wouldn't be so confused.
> 
> It has nothing to do with "agreement". Half the population acts the way it does because it is genetically primed to. You've overlooked that completely.
> 
> ...


actually my cheesy forum friend its a fight-flight-freeze response .


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

ewen said:


> actually my cheesy forum friend its a fight-flight-freeze response .


Can be. But it's usually known by just the two 'cos it rhymes better and sounds much cooler. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fight-or-flight_response

They tend to drop the Freeze part because it's normally the last of the options taken. When it is included, it's normally followed by the "Crap your pants" response. :thumb:


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

So basically fighting is ok if you're in physical danger and are protecting yourself because there is no other options available to you.

Fighting is bad if there are other options available to you but you choose to fight anyway.

End of discussion?


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Cactus87 said:


> So basically fighting is ok if you're in physical danger and are protecting yourself because there is no other options available to you.
> 
> Fighting is bad if there are other options available to you but you choose to fight anyway.
> 
> End of discussion?


No mate. That way oversimplifies things.

There are times when guys will fight instead of running even when they don't have to. It all boils down to survival instinct but to get to that point, all sorts of different factors come into play.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> Can be. But it's usually known by just the two 'cos it rhymes better and sounds much cooler.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fight-or-flight_response
> 
> They tend to drop the Freeze part because it's normally the last of the options taken. When it is included, it's normally followed by the "Crap your pants" response. :thumb:


ive been in a few situations where by you think the people that would do something dont because they are frozen of fear then theres those that scream and run away , ime its a pretty equal split 1 third of each right through the entire population no doubt .


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> No mate. That way oversimplifies things.
> 
> There are times when guys will fight instead of running even when they don't have to. It all boils down to survival instinct but to get to that point, all sorts of different factors come into play.


But I am simple :lol: And if someone is going to fight when they don't have to do so then I think that is bad like I said....


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

ewen said:


> ive been in a few situations where by you think the people that would do something dont because they are frozen of fear then theres those that scream and run away , ime its a pretty equal split 1 third of each right through the entire population no doubt .


I agree with you up to a point. What I'm getting at is that the Freeze response gets used less simply because it's on the table less as an option. What you've got to take into account is the situation where those three responses come into play.

Take for example, a f*cking great tiger ambushing you. Then your Freeze response can come into play and you might stand rigid, hoping that the bastard is going to pass you by. But take a situation like that in the OP, and there's really no need for a Freeze response. Dude steals his weights, he's got a little time to weigh up the options. Freezing tends to happen on those occasions when something happens really quickly. It's a last resort option and as much a physical reaction as a mental one.

Most situations give us that tiny little bit of breathing space so we have the option to bin Freeze and either kick the crap out of someone or run away as fast as we can. But you're right in your statement if you take one situation where all three can come into play. Then the outcome might level out amongst the three. Those situations tend to occur a bit less often though.

Freeze is like the ginger kid of the neighbourhood - it only comes out to play when everyone else is too busy to notice.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> I agree with you up to a point. What I'm getting at is that the Freeze response gets used less simply because it's on the table less as an option. What you've got to take into account is the situation where those three responses come into play.
> 
> Take for example, a f*cking great tiger ambushing you. Then your Freeze response can come into play and you might stand rigid, hoping that the bastard is going to pass you by. But take a situation like that in the OP, and there's really no need for a Freeze response. Dude steals his weights, he's got a little time to weigh up the options. Freezing tends to happen on those occasions when something happens really quickly. It's a last resort option and as much a physical reaction as a mental one.
> 
> ...


its a default genetic trait you do not have a choice , your either a pussy a coward or a warrior no matter the situ .


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

ewen said:


> its a default genetic trait you do not have a choice , your either a pussy a coward or a warrior no matter the situ .


Not quite so simple though Ewen - some pussies turn into warriors after a few beers. :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Bull Terrier said:


> Not quite so simple though Ewen - some pussies turn into warriors after a few beers. :lol:


haha they get tougher the more they drink lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Or the further removed from physical danger they are...


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

ewen said:


> its a default genetic trait you do not have a choice , your either a pussy a coward or a warrior no matter the situ .


I totally agree, but again, only in a situation where all three can come into play.

In the OP there *is* a choice. He's got time to bin Freeze. Don't get me wrong - the instant his weights were taken, he might have seen the hulk standing over him and frozen but he was given enough time to realise that Freeze as a survival option wasn't needed. He could then turn to Fight or Flight.

If you think about it, the majority of situations give us that time to weigh things up and discard Freeze.

Get that tiger on your butt or have a speeding car coming towards you though, then you're as genetically primed to choose Freeze as the other two.

Incidentally, take all situations and average them out and you'll find that we as guys are more likely to choose fight over anything else. A female is more likely to choose flight.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

ewen said:


> haha they get tougher the more they drink lol


My bird for example goes into warrior mode when she gets behind steering wheel. She nearly got me into a few rows with fellow road users more than a few times.:laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> I totally agree, but again, only in a situation where all three can come into play.
> 
> In the OP there *is* a choice. He's got time to bin Freeze. Don't get me wrong - the instant his weights were taken, he might have seen the hulk standing over him and frozen but he was given enough time to realise that Freeze as a survival option wasn't needed. He could then turn to Fight or Flight.
> 
> ...


every situation with the 2 options always has the third its instinct not choice .


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

No fights, did witness a "trade" of white powder the size of a house brick between a few gypsies.... that got me a few stares, though they did do it right in front of the cable cross

in fact I've probably seen enough drugs swap hands in gyms to make pablo escobar sweat


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

ewen said:


> every situation with the 2 options always has the third its instinct not choice .


No. There's often choice.

It's dictated by the amount of danger, the type of danger and the speed at which that danger occurs.

Like I said, the OP is an example - Freeze really doesn't come into play. He's given enough time to discard it and weigh up the other options. That's not down to instinct but down to making a conscious choice. Granted, that choice is also dictated by survival instinct but it's recognised as being choice.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> No. There's often choice.
> 
> It's dictated by the amount of danger, the type of danger and the speed at which that danger occurs.
> 
> Like I said, the OP is an example - Freeze really doesn't come into play. He's given enough time to discard it and weigh up the other options. That's not down to instinct but down to making a conscious choice. Granted, that choice is also dictated by survival instinct but it's recognised as being choice.


what a load of bollocks .


----------



## chris6383 (Jan 14, 2013)

I must admit I am totally on the side of the smaller lad I have respect for everyone in the gym and understand some of the bigger lads been doing it a lot longer etc maybe in a rush sometimes but don't make an assumption that because someone is smaller than you they are not as dedicated or do not deserve to be there.

I've been doing martial arts (kickboxing,tae kwon do) for around 16years and its nearly always the bigger lads that have more attitude towards smaller guys I've noticed because they may think there not as serious or dedicated because of there size!!! Please take note this isn't aimed at all as some are really courteous and very helpful. Guess what I'm trying to say is give respect rather than make people earn it because if the shoe was on the other foot how do you think you would feel being treated like that?

I do not condone violence but if you don't respect other people when they havent given you a reason not to don't be surprise when someone puts you on ur **** for being plain rude and ignorant

Rant over hope I've not ****ed anyone off lol


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

ewen said:


> what a load of bollocks .





> The fight or flight response (in its original form) is about survival. It's about hope. We activate it when we believe there's a chance we can outrun or outfight our attackers. The freeze response however, gets activated when's there's no hope.


http://www.stressstop.com/stress-tips/articles/fight-flight-or-freeze-response-to-stress.php



> Males are more likely to respond to an emergency situation with aggression (fight), while females are more likely to flee (flight)


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fight-or-flight_response



> Sometimes the perceived threat is so intense it triggers a "freeze" response. This could be interpreted as the brain being overwhelmed by the threat, or it could also be an adaptive / positive response to a threat.


http://cmhc.utexas.edu/stressrecess/Level_One/fof.html

For the threat to be perceived as "so intense" it means that there are levels of threat at which the freeze response comes into play.

And finally:



> In addition, freezing is observed to occur before a fight or flight response.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freezing_behavior

Logically, if Freezing couldn't be discarded as an option there'd be no fight or flight response afterwards would there?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> http://www.stressstop.com/stress-tips/articles/fight-flight-or-freeze-response-to-stress.php
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fight-or-flight_response
> 
> ...


guess you have never been in a life or death situation .


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i was in a fight or flight situation i stood and fought if i wasnt such a dosey cnut the sensible thing would of been to run away


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

ewen said:


> guess you have never been in a life or death situation .


*sigh*

Mate, we're not talking about life and death situations.

We're talking about general survival ones like the guy in the OP was.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Fight or flight is part genetic and part learned behaviour (*IMVHO* etc). You can be trained (or train yourself) to respond to adrenalin in a particular manner. Generally this is done so that individuals are more predisposed to fight rather than flight (military for example) or to resist the response altogether (keep calm under pressure). I'm not aware of any focused training to favour the flight response, except perhaps in the Italian armed forces.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Mate, we're not talking about life and death situations.
> 
> We're talking about general survival ones like the guy in the OP was.


books and wiki links do not hold all the answers cheesy , life experience and seeing how human instinct works , counts for more at times .

the survival response your on about is a basic human trait dictated by the brains conception of a fearful situation , some people flinch at their own shadow even when not in a fear situation .

now please excuse me im off tojab 3ml mtren ds so keep the fcuk away from me or you will resemble a sh1tting dog


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Fight or flight is part genetic and part learned behaviour (*IMVHO* etc). You can be trained (or train yourself) to respond to adrenalin in a particular manner. Generally this is done so that individuals are more predisposed to fight rather than flight (military for example) or to resist the response altogether (keep calm under pressure). I'm not aware of any focused training to favour the flight response, *except perhaps in the Italian armed forces.*


Ah yes - the famous Italian WW2 Jeeps with 1 forward and 4 reverse gears!


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

ewen said:


> its a default genetic trait you do not have a choice , your either a pussy a coward or a warrior no matter the situ .


genuinely believe this.when we got mugged by 6-7 lads was me and 2 friends, they hit my mate he went down i went to get stuck in, one friend stayed down even tho he wasnt unconscious the other one ran off. i ended up telling him to just take our belongings and fk off, and they just took our stuff and didnt attack us (was 16 so a ****ty phone each and bout 4 quid)

i genuinely believe you dont know till put in the situation what you are, your either a runner or a fighter, obviously the more you weightthe less "Scared" your gonna be in different situation. ie a 10 stone man gets started on by a 13 stone man hes gonna think " fk that" but if was a 13 stone man starting on a 20 stone man his reaction is more likely to hit and hope.

i dont hold a grudge about my mate running off, some people have it some dont


----------



## Worzel (Sep 28, 2012)

ewen said:


> its a default genetic trait you do not have a choice , your either a pussy a coward or a warrior no matter the situ .


I'm going to have to disagree, fight or flight is innate. However I dont think you're either instinctively a coward or a warrior by default. Ive been punched from behind and I froze as I didn't see it coming and didn't realise what was going on, I've also instinctively lashed out before when someone has been doing something innocent to me. Taking instinct out of the picture I regularly walk away from fights/trouble im fairly confident i could win because it's not worth an assault charge. Conversely, 3 times in my life ive walked into a fight expecting to get battered (once i was outnumbered three to one and thought id end up being hospitalised) because it involved family because the alternative (family hurt and pain is temporary, cowardice sticks forever). Interestingly I came out on top in all three instances but i think thats because i had a lot more to lose than they did.

I agree some people are born gladiators and some are born cowards, however 99% of people are in the middle.

I also believe the truly courageous acts in life have nothing to do with violence or putting yourself in physical danger.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Worzel said:


> I'm going to have to disagree, fight or flight is innate. However I dont think you're either instinctively a coward or a warrior by default. Ive been punched from behind and I froze as I didn't see it coming and didn't realise what was going on, I've also instinctively lashed out before when someone has been doing something innocent to me. Taking instinct out of the picture I regularly walk away from fights/trouble im fairly confident i could win because it's not worth an assault charge. Conversely, 3 times in my life ive walked into a fight expecting to get battered (once i was outnumbered three to one and thought id end up being hospitalised) because it involved family because the alternative (family hurt and pain is temporary, cowardice sticks forever). Interestingly I came out on top in all three instances but i think thats because i had a lot more to lose than they did.
> 
> I agree some people are born gladiators and some are born cowards, however 99% of people are in the middle.
> 
> I also believe the truly courageous acts in life have nothing to do with violence or putting yourself in physical danger.


I don't think violence plays a part or a big part atleast , I do think fear is the deciding factor yes violence carrys fear however life threatening danger is not always violent .


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Now this talk of fight or flight is interesting to me, because I think whether the whole flight or flight mechanism becomes activated at all in a stress situation depends upon current state of mind.

I've only been in two fights in my life, and on neither occasion did I feel any adrenaline at all at the time - I was very calm and in the moment. However, twenty mins or so afterwards when thinking about what could have happened, then the adrenaline kicked in I felt alternate waves of anger and fear as my thoughts went from feeling outraged that someone would do what they did, and fear for what could have gone wrong and how I might have got hurt.

I think the adrenaline based fear response is based upon whether in that moment your mind immediately looks at all the terrible things that might happen - "that barking dog might bite and maul me", "that angry guy might punch and injure me", "I might lose this [sporting] contest and be a failure" etc.. if thinking about the possibility of what might go wrong you activate that response strongly, whereas if you just remain routed in awareness of the moment totally and exclusively you keep clear headed and respond without any kind of head rush. Sure adrenaline is there but rather than send you to an instinctive response that may or may not be the best choice it remains moderate and simply keeps you clear headed and alert. That's where you deal with situations most effectively, appropriately and efficiently IMO.

That said, going back to the orignal topic, each time I've been in a scrap that I couldn't avoid (because the other person started it) I won without a punch at all - the first time was two guys trying to mug me; one stood back but blocked my route away, while the other came in at me fists swinging demanding I hand over my bag and wallet. I blocked about half a dozen of his rather clumsy punches, and when he overcompensated by swinging a pretty wild haymaker hook I remembered a bit of baguazhang and side stepped with a pivot, got behind him and kicked his knee out whilst pushing him down - he went head and arm first into a brick wall and gashed all the front of his face and side of his arm. the next bit was funny in that he looked over the blood on his arm and said "you made me bleed you fcuker, good job though I'm invincible to pain... I would kill you for that, but I'll let you go if you give me a pound". I just laughed and walked away telling them to come and stop me leaving if they really want to keep making fools of themselves. They didn't follow me.

The other time was a bit more serious and complicated, but basically I had to go and ask someone who was causing trouble to leave from someones house. I came upstairs to get them out and they were barricaded in a bedroom. Suddenly the door flew open and the guy came at me with a hammer. He swung at my face, I crouched down, shouldered him in the gut and flipped him over my back... and he went head first straight down the full flight of stairs. That dude actually dislocated his shoulder and broke a couple of ribs.

In all honesty I didn't feel any adrenaline at all really either time - until afterwards as mentioned above. The times that adrenaline has almost totally crippled me however have been playing tennis, taking a penalty playing footie in a school match, and even playing pool on the nineball or snooker on a frame winning ball - fcuk me, way more stressful than either fight I've had because I've had time to think about it!


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

gycraig said:


> Would pay for the CCTV video was hilarious


Mate you can get the cctv footage off the gym through the data protection act! (if you are in it)

Im not sure the exact way you do it but there is a form to fill out and it costs £10. Its the law so they would have to give the footage!

ps. sorry if somebody has already said this , i havnt read the whole thread yet

edit, just found this...

When can CCTV images be disclosed?

You have the right to see CCTV images of you and to ask for a copy of them. The organisation must provide them within 40 calendar days of your request, and you may be asked to pay a fee of up to £10 (this is the maximum charge, set by Parliament). This is called a Subject Access Request. You will need to provide details to help the operator to establish your identity as the person in the pictures, and to help them find the images on their system.

CCTV operators are not allowed to disclose images of identifiable people to the media - or to put them on the internet - for entertainment. Images released to the media to help identify a person are usually disclosed by the police.

An organisation may need to disclose CCTV images for legal reasons - for example, crime detection. Once they have given the images to another organisation, then that organisation must adhere to the Data Protection Act in their handling of the images.

Public authorities are subject to the Freedom of Information Act 2000, or the Freedom of Information (Scotland) Act 2000. This Act allows members of the public to request official information by writing to the public authority, who must respond within 20 working days. If the images are those of the person making the request, then the request would be handled under the Data Protection Act as a Subject Access Request. If, however, other people are identifiable in the CCTV pictures, then the images would be considered personal information and it is likely they would be exempt from the Freedom of Information Act.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Look why dont yous all just put a full size photo of me on your gym wall

Have in big letters stating,,,,,F1CK WITH US AND HE WILL F1CK WITH YOU

Job done,,,,,a nice peaceful gym for everyone.:laugh:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Fight or flight is part genetic and part learned behaviour (*IMVHO* etc). You can be trained (or train yourself) to respond to adrenalin in a particular manner. Generally this is done so that individuals are more predisposed to fight rather than flight (military for example) or to resist the response altogether (keep calm under pressure). I'm not aware of any focused training to favour the flight response, except perhaps in the Italian armed forces.


i believe the flight response is very important for our guys in the RAF


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, he who learns to walk away, will live to fight another day.

In the situation of the gym members, I like it, but I would not have punched him.

I would have walked over and just as he started to lift the weight grab a plate, or give him a spot with some pressure on the bar.

Nah, I would have kept asking for the plate, or slip an extra one on his when he was not looking.

One could always grab a couple of the 25 pounders and load them up on there instead.

Never really had a conflict in the gym that would require violence, had verbal ones but nothing serious.

As I age, I dont need to take a bunch of time off work due to injury, I have mouths to feed, hard to explain it to the wife when I dont have the cash to buy food... :lol:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

D3RF said:


> Mate you can get the cctv footage off the gym through the data protection act! (if you are in it)
> 
> Im not sure the exact way you do it but there is a form to fill out and it costs £10. Its the law so they would have to give the footage!
> 
> ...


its a misconception you can demand the footage, you dont have a right to footage - just the still image, we often send out heavily cropped pictures.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

we have a great method of stopping people fighting in our gym.

Firstly there are about 30 lads including the owner who are cage fighters and secondly the owners family are well known not to be fu*ked with on any level, hence no fighting :lol:


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

Just for the record:

"People who fight in the gym are mugs. Period"


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

dtlv said:


> Now this talk of fight or flight is interesting to me, because I think whether the whole flight or flight mechanism becomes activated at all in a stress situation depends upon current state of mind.
> 
> I've only been in two fights in my life, and on neither occasion did I feel any adrenaline at all at the time - I was very calm and in the moment. However, twenty mins or so afterwards when thinking about what could have happened, then the adrenaline kicked in I felt alternate waves of anger and fear as my thoughts went from feeling outraged that someone would do what they did, and fear for what could have gone wrong and how I might have got hurt.
> 
> ...


its always been more instinct for me,

i got punched while sat down with a girl on my knee then got punched again knocking my contact lense, adrenaline hit i stood up and just threw a pretty much blind point, timed it well swinging my body getting up, he had a cut down side of his chin then bouncers joined in.

adrenaline pumped soon as second punch hit me.

im a bit of a coward but when the adrenaline gets going you either get stuck in or run away, and stupidly my reaction is nearly always to just get stuck in, can end badly or well


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

gycraig said:


> its always been more instinct for me,
> 
> i got punched while sat down with a girl on my knee then got punched again knocking my contact lense, adrenaline hit i stood up and just threw a pretty much blind point, timed it well swinging my body getting up, he had a cut down side of his chin then bouncers joined in.
> 
> ...


I'll be honest that when I dwell on dangerous situations, my instinct for the most is to choose flight over fight - natural born coward, lol. I think it helps though in the actual situation if you are used to seeing a punch or a kick come at you, so some martial arts or boxing training etc makes a big difference, and that's why I stayed calm.

I have had the kind of reactive fight response a couple of times in the moment though, but usually to accidents - someone accidentally smacks into me and hits my funny bone or something and my instinct is to swing - never have of course though.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

I get a pain in my kidneys when confronted with violence - I assume that`s adrenaline?


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

saxondale said:


> I get a pain in my kidneys when confronted with violence - I assume that`s adrenaline?


Yeap that's one of the side effects of adrenaline


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

saxondale said:


> its a misconception you can demand the footage, you dont have a right to footage - just the still image, we often send out heavily cropped pictures.


really? i thought it would have been the whole section of footage you are in.... what do u work as that u send out the pics if u dnt mind me asking?


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

The gyms I go to here in South Italy are very chilled-out places. There are of course the standard steroid-heads you get in all gyms and then loads of other relatively normal guys and gals. In all the years I've been here I've only seen a couple of mild altercations which were always defused without any spilled blood or even excessively bruised egos.

The Italian culture is essentially non-violent in nearly all contexts. Personally I'd hate to have to keep looking over my shoulder - far prefer to ogle the fit gym-bunnies rather than worry about getting into a scrap over who uses the 20kg plates..


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

saxondale said:


> I get a pain in my kidneys when confronted with violence - I assume that`s adrenaline?


Damn, I totally remember this, never knew why but now I do.

I was driving home from Vegas alone hauling ass, some guy kept trying to cut me off, and at 90 miles an hour going down hill he tried to cut me off and was making faces at me with 3 other dudes in the car.

I looked over and said fcuk you really loud and flipped him off, right then I found a pain in my right kidney that hurt pretty bad, blood pressure was up and I was on cycle at the time.

Dude threw a sissy arm shot out the window then I started laughing.

I was so fed up with the situation putting my life in danger that I wanted him to pull over and I was going to take the whole car on by myself.

Glad they didn't pull over.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

D3RF said:


> really? i thought it would have been the whole section of footage you are in.... what do u work as that u send out the pics if u dnt mind me asking?


we supply, install and operate CCTV so we act as data controller for sites that don`t want the hassle.


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bull Terrier said:


> The gyms I go to here in South Italy are very chilled-out places. There are of course the standard steroid-heads you get in all gyms and then loads of other relatively normal guys and gals. In all the years I've been here I've only seen a couple of mild altercations which were always defused without any spilled blood or even excessively bruised egos.
> 
> The Italian culture is essentially non-violent in nearly all contexts. Personally I'd hate to have to keep looking over my shoulder - far prefer to ogle the fit gym-bunnies rather than worry about getting into a scrap over who uses the 20kg plates..


 I would have thought that the hot headed Southern Italians would have been scrapping in the gym all the time!!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

infernal0988 said:


> Actually when it comes to a fight size does not matter AT ALL , im more scared of a skinny guy threatening me then a big bloke why? Because the big bloke THINKS he can beat you up, and the small one when he says his going to beat the sh!t out of you he KNOWS he can beat you up.


Lmao that's retarded

I've had both big and small guys threaten me and I'm sure all of them 'knew' they could beat me up.

Small guys threatening a big guy 90% of the time is front from my experience.

Guys who really can fight hardly ever look to start trouble.

Guys who get paid to fight even less so.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Lmao that's retarded
> 
> I've had both big and small guys threaten me and I'm sure all of them 'knew' they could beat me up.
> 
> ...


This is so true, its the guys who feel they need to prove something to themselves that go out trying to start on someone. The guys who actually confidently know how to fight have no need to start a fight, and infact try to prevent one if anything.

(Unless of course the guy who knows how to fight is just an idiot)


----------

